# Maternal Coding with gestation age Z3a



## tawonnaingram (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm attempting to get a better understanding of when Z3a may be coded.  Coding guidelines notes that Z37.0 should be an additional code 

with Encounter for delivery (O80 - O82.  However, I do not see specific instructions regarding Z3a.  I'm working on a project and would like feedback/

thoughts on when this code should be coded on the maternal delivery claim.  Thanks - Tawonna


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jan 9, 2017)

At the very beginning of ICD-10-CM’s Chapter 15 (O00-O9A) is a notation applicable the codes in Chapter 15 for high risk pregnancy.

         Use additional code from category Z3A (weeks of gestation) to identify the specific week of the pregnancy,

Therefore, when you are reporting circumstances for this patient from this section of ICD-10 you need the specific week of gestation. The code choices in the Z3A code category begin with:



Z3A.01, Less than 8 weeks gestation of pregnancy
Z3A.08, 8 weeks gestation of pregnancy
Z3A.09, 9 weeks gestation of pregnancy
 
The codes increase one week at a time from there, all the way to:


Z3A.42, 42 weeks gestation of pregnancy
Z3A.49, Greater than 42 weeks gestation of pregnancy
 
Hope this helps!


----------



## tag60 (Jan 9, 2017)

Category Z3A helps to clarify at what point in the pregnancy the patient was seen. If the patient has delivered, Z3A would not apply.


----------



## tawonnaingram (Jan 10, 2017)

*Thank you*

This is very helpful.


----------



## chandrashekar  (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks for the information


----------

